# Tivo on new Ipod Movie



## LunaC (Dec 20, 2005)

I purchased a 60 GB Apple iPod Movie and am able to play my recorded TIVO shows on my iPod and just wanted to pass along my experience. (I am also able to play these shows on Quicktime, Mac or PC). There are several applications that allow me to do this and I purchased some 3rd party legal software from PQDVD for $34.It converts any Tivo file to MP4 and allows you to add the show to your iPod movie through iTunes on the PC or Mac. It also allows you to put your DVD's on the iPod Movie.
The best part is that I could EDIT out the commercials and CROP various parts of the TIVO show so (using QuickTime on either the Mac or the PC, since I have both) and the iPod only gets what I want it to get from the TIVO recording. The main thing is that it works perfectly. I am not associated with the software provider in anyway.
If anyone has any questions I would be glad to add whatever I can.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Or you can use this free software:

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/

No Editing of the content, but what do you want for free?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jkalnin said:


> Or you can use this free software:
> 
> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/
> 
> No Editing of the content, but what do you want for free?


Is there free software for this purpose out there for the Mac? This is PC only.


----------



## nevaldo3 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a 30 g Ipod and would love to view my Tivo stuff on it, but I'm told that the wireless adapter etc. isn't compatiable, I have netgear router and I bought a netgear 6111 adapter wihich I haven't used. I would appreciate some advice.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

TiVo's got some pretty good help pages on this topic, including a list of supported adapters:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/userWelcome.asp?path=2&faq_node=Network

I second the vote for Videora Converter for iPod, it's really cool.


----------



## Hockeydude (Jul 13, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Is there free software for this purpose out there for the Mac? This is PC only.


 Haven't figured out how to do COMPLETE MAC OSX conversion, but since I have a PC and MAC, I've had great results using DSD on the PC:
http://prish.com/etivo/tbr.htm
to make mpeg2 files, then transfer to my MAC (using router) and then use ffmpeg to make mp4 files. Go here:
http://howto.diveintomark.org/
My tunes and movies are on my MAC, and my Tivotogo is on my PC so this has become my freeware solution. I'm sure there are others but getting the tivo file on the MAC (Galleon?) and then converting is not easy I believe.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I've downloaded Videora and converted a dvd file to .mp4. However, I'm having a heck of a time adding it to either iTunes or my iPod. 

I've gone through this set of instructions twice and I still can't locate the file. It doesn't show up anywhere. 

When I tried to import it into itunes, iTunes would only allow file with certain extentions, .mp4 not being one of them. 

When I added it to the ipod drive, with the ipod connected to my computer, it shows up in the folder, but I can't find it on the iPod.

If anyone could give me some pointers, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Qunchuy (Oct 5, 2004)

jennifer said:


> ...iTunes would only allow file with certain extentions, .mp4 not being one of them.


If you've done the conversion properly, just rename the file to have an extension iTunes likes (e.g. .m4v).


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Success! Finally - after spending a good part of the afternoon trying to get it to work.

Thanks for the help, Qunchuy!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This is even simpler: http://www.tvharmony.com/main/products.php

And Bierboy - there is no Mac-only solution yet because the .TiVo files are encrypted and the decryption is currently only supported on Windows. TiVo says next year for Mac.


----------



## frank macdonald (Jan 7, 2004)

The TV Harmony program...

When you use the TVHarmony software to transfer/convert the files to your iPod, do you have to rename the file manually to .m4v ?? I used the software, and it did not appear on my iPod, I am going to test manually changing to extension tonight, when I get home.


----------



## Alexbt (Nov 28, 2005)

LunaC said:


> I purchased a 60 GB Apple iPod Movie


There is no such product. It's simply an iPod.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you use the Tivo2iPod conversion it should create a file named properl, but I think you need to add the videos to iTunes to sync to your iPod.


----------



## Swisher (May 12, 2000)

I'm using Videora to convert files from TiVo2Go, then I rename then with the .m4v extension. When I try to add them from iTunes, sometimes it imports them, sometimes not. I can't see why some do, some don't. I'm just clicking on "videos" on the left side, then file, add file to library.... Am I missing something?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

megazone said:


> And Bierboy - there is no Mac-only solution yet because the .TiVo files are encrypted and the decryption is currently only supported on Windows. TiVo says next year for Mac.


If your TiVo is hacked, TiVoTool works wonderfully on the Mac!


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Swisher said:


> I'm using Videora to convert files from TiVo2Go, then I rename then with the .m4v extension. When I try to add them from iTunes, sometimes it imports them, sometimes not. I can't see why some do, some don't. I'm just clicking on "videos" on the left side, then file, add file to library.... Am I missing something?


Try removing any special characters from the filename when you rename it. TiVo Desktop likes to put things like single-quotes in the filename, and iTunes doesn't like some of those characters. However, rather than actually tell you, iTunes just silently fails to add the file. Renaming the file to something more pedestrian seemed to solve the problem for me.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

<tangent>

For those of you with Video iPods, check out my review of the Belkin battery pack. If you're like me, you love watching video on your iPod, but you're disappointed with the short internal battery life. This battery pack, when used with decent rechargeable AA's, provides about 4 additional hours of video viewing.

http://www.epinions.com/content_215767486084

</tangent>


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

F8ster said:


> This battery pack, when used with decent rechargeable AA's, provides about 4 additional hours of video viewing.
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/content_215767486084


Cool! :up:


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

F8ster said:


> <tangent>


Just did a search on Amazon and see 3 (different?) ones... why the price difference on the first 2?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009KAPW/ref=nosim/appleink/

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00026VXB2/ref=nosim/appleink/

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006ZKV1C/ref=nosim/appleink/


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

The part number I have is F8E464, which doesn't seem to match any of those, although the pictures of first two look exactly the same as mine. Here's the Froogleization of that part number:

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?s...rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-42,GGLD:en&q=Belkin+F8E464

I paid $50 in-store at Good Guys/CompUSA.


----------



## Swisher (May 12, 2000)

That did it! Thanks F8ster. Just in time for the travelling weekend.


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I've been successful putting Tivo shows on my G5 iPod with Videora, but I have a several second audio sync problem. I'm going over to the Videora forum to see if I can find the answer there, but I just thought someone here might have the quick skinny.

Thanks,
Tim

<Yes, they do have a solution over on the Videora forum --- Apologies for taking up the bandwidth here>


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

TBoyd said:


> <Yes, they do have a solution over on the Videora forum --- Apologies for taking up the bandwidth here>


In a nutshell? What's the solution?


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

You just need to add "-async 1" to the custom flags. See this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3575455&&#post3575455


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

Yes, basically F8ster is correct, although there seem to be several ways to get to accurate sync if you read through several message threads over there.

Here is a thread with posts from 12/30 and a nice screen capture of a working profile.

http://www.pspvideo9.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3758


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TBoyd said:


> Yes, basically F8ster is correct, although there seem to be several ways to get to accurate sync if you read through several message threads over there.
> 
> Here is a thread with posts from 12/30 and a nice screen capture of a working profile.
> 
> http://www.pspvideo9.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3758


AWESOME!! that is what i was looking for


----------



## raubin (Jan 10, 2002)

frank macdonald said:


> The TV Harmony program...
> 
> When you use the TVHarmony software to transfer/convert the files to your iPod, do you have to rename the file manually to .m4v ?? I used the software, and it did not appear on my iPod, I am going to test manually changing to extension tonight, when I get home.


You do not need to rename the files. Assuming you have the tivo-->ipod action enable, it will create the file with the proper extension. However, the automatically add to iTunes option appears to be a little dicey. In iTunes, just go to File-->Add File (or just <CTRL-O>) and navigate to the directory where the file is located to add it. (Note that if you have the consolidated iTunes music folders option enabled, it will copy the file over to your iTunes music directory instead of linking to it.

I use multi-pass, H.264 compression with commercial removal at the highest quality and I get a half-hour show (Family Guy) recorded on high quality on the TiVo down to about 150 megs - YMMV.

For those of you who have not tried this product yet for your iPod, you should really give it a look - very slick. Apparently it employs part of videora, the program referenced above, to do the actual conversion to iPod. The best feature is the automation. You can schedule it to harvest your TiVos (it supports multiple units) for particular shows every day at a specified time and then convert them. Most excellent.

Rich


----------



## hipops (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with the PQDVD to ipod? I purchased it this week and whenever I convert my tivo files to mpeg4 for the ipod it doesn't seem to have the full 320 width. It fills about 80% of the width. It work but looks a little squished.
I have not got any feddback from the software company that wrote it.


----------



## boots87 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have downloaded the file with Tivo2iPod, changed the name of the file so it only includes letters and no symbols, and changed it from .mp4 to .m4v. It still will not load onto my iPod. What am I doing wrong?


----------

